# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  MakerBot's Thingiverse Announces Major 3D Hubs Partnership

## Brian_Krassenstein

3D Hubs and MakerBot have just announced what may be the biggest partnership we've seen within the 3D modelling space yet.  As a part of this agreement, MakerBot's Thingiverse file repository will begin placing "Print on 3D Hubs" buttons on Thingiverse model pages.  When clicked users are able to have that specific model printed from any one of the over 15,000 registered 3D Hubs.  In addition, those ordering the print will have the option of tipping the designer from Thingiverse.  This partnership should prove successful for both companies, further growing 3D Hubs' network, while instantly making Thingiverse a sort of 3D marketplace.  More details on this partnership and what it may mean can be found here:  http://3dprint.com/59562/3d-hubs-thingiverse/

Let us know if you have tried out the new features yet.

----------

